# Messiah Auto-tuned



## shamisengirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Hello,

I was recently involved in making a video of "And He was Purified" from Handel's great Messiah using auto-tunes and a little comedy. You can see it here:






Hope you enjoy it


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

Loved it!


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

I also loved it!


----------



## Jobe (May 28, 2011)

Oh my Messiah.

I don't know what to say.

But it's earned my subscription.


----------



## Orange Soda King (Sep 14, 2010)

Ahahahaha that was funny!


----------



## BelaBartok (May 24, 2011)

lol, still better than some of the other pop autotuned stuff out there


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

I'll never listen to the Messiah the same way again...which is rather a pity since I think I've only listened to the whole thing once, if that.


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

shamisengirl said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was recently involved in making a video of "And He was Purified" from Handel's great Messiah using auto-tunes and a little comedy. You can see it here:
> 
> ...


Dude you are having way too much fun with something that should be incredibly stodgy! Or not ...


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Amusing, but it's interesting how autotune can even make "masterpieces" sound soulless.


----------



## TrazomGangflow (Sep 9, 2011)

Normally I think autotuning is something reserved for talentless hacks but I have to say that was pretty cool!


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

I thought it was really funny. Especially when you did other things during the rests, like reading manga and shaving


----------



## musicphotogAnimal (Jul 24, 2012)

The soprano sounded like Alvin. :lol: Yeah...and I'm an ol' stodgy...must listen to Handel the correct way type...and I still found it funny.


----------

